
Ask HN: How do you onboard yourself for a new job? - backtowork
For two decades, I&#x27;ve mostly been self-employed, a contractor, or a freelancer, but I&#x27;ve been fortunate enough during this lockdown to land a full time gig that starts soon.<p>Working in a corporate environment is a little foreign to me, so I&#x27;d like to ask those with much more experience: what do you do to onboard yourself when you join a new company? There&#x27;s the stuff the company does, but I&#x27;m interested in the things that you do to ensure success with the new company&#x2F;new role in the first day&#x2F;week&#x2F;month that you join the company.
======
cloudier
“The first step is to find someone on the team and ask for 30 minutes with
them. In that meeting you have a simple agenda:

For the first 25 minutes: ask them to tell you everything they think you
should know. Take copious notes. Only stop them to ask about things you don’t
understand. Always stop them to ask about things you don’t understand. For the
next 3 minutes: ask about the biggest challenges the team has right now. In
the final 2 minutes: ask who else you should talk to. Write down every name
they give you. Repeat the above process for every name you’re given. Don’t
stop until there are no new names.”

[https://boz.com/articles/career-cold-start](https://boz.com/articles/career-
cold-start)

